# Tangi Archery Club in Baton Rouge, LA



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

Here are a few pics from this past weekend-our first shoot of the new year. For those of you in south LA or MS, check out our website http://www.tangi.abitaweb.com/ for our schedule as we will host many 3-D and Field tournaments throughout the year.


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice place. Thanks for the pics


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

swampdonkey84 said:


> Nice place. Thanks for the pics


Nice doesn't do it justice. I spent several years down in LA, and gladly made the 3 hour ride to Tangi several times. Rasib and the rest of the folks that help at Tangi do an excellent job hosting shoots. If you are in the area it is definately worth the time to stop in and shoot.


----------



## Dylanr77 (Oct 25, 2013)

I live close to there. I'm going to check out the site. I'm not really a competition archer but that looks really fun! I would like to get into something. My same old targets in the back yard get boring.


----------



## Geaux Deep (Sep 14, 2013)

Does Tangi have youth 3D events...posted that question on their board, but zero responses.


----------

